# Marlin 336 trouble



## Chas0311 (Jan 21, 2012)

Would appreciate any info regarding the bolt and lever of my 336 disengaging slightly with each shot. Would like to know if anyone has had similiar problems with their 336 and/or does anyone have any poignant suggestions for remedy. Thank you.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't see how that scenario is possible unless,,,,you're a ????


----------



## Chas0311 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah-ha! You're suggesting that with my fingers in the loop of the lever that the recoil is perhaps taking my fingers and knocking the lever free from it's locked position. Is that correct? I will try discharging rifle with fingers around the outside of the lever and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Chas0311 said:


> Ah-ha! You're suggesting that with my fingers in the loop of the lever that the recoil is perhaps taking my fingers and knocking the lever free from it's locked position. Is that correct? I will try discharging rifle with fingers around the outside of the lever and see what happens. Thanks.


I know there are internet dog turds out there Chas0311,,,but you're the first one I stepped into. :beer:


----------

